# Milan: abbonamenti record. Moltiplicati per 10 rispetto anno scorso.



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 18 luglio, il primo giorno d'abbonamenti per il nuovo Milan è stato subito da record. Secondo le prime voci, gli abbonamenti venduti, rispetto all'anno scorso, sono moltiplicati per dieci. La società rossonera punta ai 30.000 abbonamenti totali, ma la sensazione è che si possa arrivare a 40.000.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Luglio 2017)

Molto bene, 40 000 sarebbe un sogno!


----------



## sballotello (18 Luglio 2017)

Tocca ai tifosi ricambiare gli sforzi fatti


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Luglio 2017)

Scusate ma come fanno a essere di più dell'anno scorso se ancora c'è la prelazione per confermare i vecchi?


----------



## mil77 (18 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma come fanno a essere di più dell'anno scorso se ancora c'è la prelazione per confermare i vecchi?



più abbonamenti fatti il primo giorno di apertura della campagna abbonamenti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Luglio 2017)

#oratoccaanoi


----------



## Igniorante (18 Luglio 2017)

bisogna assolutamente sostenere la squadra e ripagare la società dei regali che ci ha fatto...stessa cosa per le magliette, quest'anno non ci dev'essere neanche un milanista che non abbia almeno UNA maglietta originale


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Se fossi vicino a Milano farei l abbonamento ad occhi chiusi.. purtroppo pronto sud 
Nel mio piccolo però prenderò sicuro la maglia originale, bisogna supportare la nuova dirigenza


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 18 luglio, il primo giorno d'abbonamenti per il nuovo Milan è stato subito da record. Secondo le prime voci, gli abbonamenti venduti, rispetto all'anno scorso, sono moltiplicati per dieci. La società rossonera punta ai 30.000 abbonamenti totali, ma la sensazione è che si possa arrivare a 40.000.



Admin, questo 3D è da scrivere NELLA ROCCIA, come le INCISIONI RUPESTRI.

E' la dimostrazione palese della FALSITA' della stampa Italiana, e del NON professionismo de noarti.

Ieri è iniziata semplicemente la prelazione per chi, come me, AVEVA L' ABBONAMENTO LO SCORSO ANNO e *NON VUOLE *CAMBIARE POSTO.


----------



## vannu994 (18 Luglio 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Admin, questo 3D è da scrivere NELLA ROCCIA, come le INCISIONI RUPESTRI.
> 
> E' la dimostrazione palese della FALSITA' della stampa Italiana, e del NON professionismo de noarti.
> 
> Ieri è iniziata semplicemente la prelazione per chi, come me, AVEVA L' ABBONAMENTO LO SCORSO ANNO e *NON VUOLE *CAMBIARE POSTO.



Infatti non capivo, dal titolo pensavo fossero previsioni...


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2017)

Non abbonatevi in troppi, sennò poi chi li trova i biglietti per venire quando posso a vedere la partita??


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Io purtroppo l'abbonamento non lo potrò fare, troppo lontano...ma sarò allo stadio più volte! L'anno prossimo mi trasferirò a Torino e forse sarà più semplice


----------



## Il Genio (18 Luglio 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Admin, questo 3D è da scrivere NELLA ROCCIA, come le INCISIONI RUPESTRI.
> 
> E' la dimostrazione palese della FALSITA' della stampa Italiana, e del NON professionismo de noarti.
> 
> Ieri è iniziata semplicemente la prelazione per chi, come me, AVEVA L' ABBONAMENTO LO SCORSO ANNO e *NON VUOLE *CAMBIARE POSTO.



Probabilmente intendono che quelli che hanno rinnovato sono 10 volte quelli che l'hanno fatto l'anno scorso il primo giorno


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 18 luglio, il primo giorno d'abbonamenti per il nuovo Milan è stato subito da record. Secondo le prime voci, gli abbonamenti venduti, rispetto all'anno scorso, sono moltiplicati per dieci. La società rossonera punta ai 30.000 abbonamenti totali, ma la sensazione è che si possa arrivare a 40.000.



L'abbonamento purtroppo non potrò farlo dal momento che Milano mi prende un pelo lontano, ma ho l'intenzione di acquistare una maglia (aspetterò la fine della campagna acquisti, anche se ce n'è già più di una che mi stuzzica la fantasia) e approfitterò delle volte in cui torno in Italia a visitare i miei per andare a vedere dal vivo la squadra a San Siro (possibilmente) o dintorni... sperando che l'anno prossimo possa vederla qui al Camp Nou ascoltando una famosa musichetta pre-partita...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

ma scusate com'è possibile ? 

l'anno scorso il milan ha fatto 12/15mila abbonati ( di cui 3 mila come sempre sottoscritti dalla società ) se ad oggi c'è aperta SOLO LA PRELAZIONE per il rinnovo dello scorso anno com'è possibile che abbiamo fatto 30000 tessere ? 

C'è qualcosa che non va .


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma scusate com'è possibile ?
> 
> l'anno scorso il milan ha fatto 12/15mila abbonati ( di cui 3 mila come sempre sottoscritti dalla società ) se ad oggi c'è aperta SOLO LA PRELAZIONE per il rinnovo dello scorso anno com'è possibile che abbiamo fatto 30000 tessere ?
> 
> C'è qualcosa che non va .



Probabilmente si intende rispetto al primo giorno di abbonamento. Se l'anno scorso nel primo giorno hanno rinnovato l'abbonamento in 500, quest'anno lo hanno fatto in 5000 (per esempio). Altrimenti non ha senso..


----------



## James Watson (18 Luglio 2017)

Putroppo l'abbonamento non lo posso fare perché trascorro la maggior parte delle mie domeniche sui campi a sbandierare, e quando sono a casa preferisco restare in famiglia..
Però se prendiamo Belotti la maglia la compro di sicuro, e non escludo di regalare quella di Bonaventura alla mia fidanzata come regalo di nozze (è interista ma apprezza, magari la converto..)


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma scusate com'è possibile ?
> 
> l'anno scorso il milan ha fatto 12/15mila abbonati ( di cui 3 mila come sempre sottoscritti dalla società ) se ad oggi c'è aperta SOLO LA PRELAZIONE per il rinnovo dello scorso anno com'è possibile che abbiamo fatto 30000 tessere ?
> 
> C'è qualcosa che non va .



evidentemente la Gazza scrive senza sapere


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Putroppo l'abbonamento non lo posso fare perché trascorro la maggior parte delle mie domeniche sui campi a sbandierare, e quando sono a casa preferisco restare in famiglia..
> Però se prendiamo Belotti la maglia la compro di sicuro, e non escludo di regalare quella di Bonaventura alla mia fidanzata come regalo di nozze (è interista ma apprezza, magari la converto..)


Anche io comprerò quella di Belotti e di Jack per me e mio padre.
stando a Roma non posso abbonarmi ma lo farei volentieri


----------



## Gekyn (18 Luglio 2017)

Comunque non supereremo i 40k abbonati.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 18 luglio, il primo giorno d'abbonamenti per il nuovo Milan è stato subito da record. Secondo le prime voci, *gli abbonamenti venduti, rispetto all'anno scorso, sono moltiplicati per dieci. La società rossonera punta ai 30.000 abbonamenti totali, ma la sensazione è che si possa arrivare a 40.000.*



Articolo "buffo".
Per me volevano scrivere: "si prevede che gli abbonamenti venduti, rispetto all'anno scorso, saranno il triplo"


----------



## de sica (18 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Articolo "buffo".
> Per me volevano scrivere: "si prevede che gli abbonamenti venduti, rispetto all'anno scorso, saranno il triplo"



Comunque ragazzi mi sembrate di coccio 
Che ci vuole a capire che rispetto all'anno scorso, al primo giorno di vendita, sono stati venduti o "confermati" (visto che parliamo di abbonati della scorsa stagione) una cifra 10 volte tanto quelli del 2016/2017. 
In soldoni, se un anno fa 300 persone bloccarono l'abbonamento, quest'anno sono state 3000 già dal primo giorno. Non mi sembra cinese


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi mi sembrate di coccio
> Che ci vuole a capire che rispetto all'anno scorso, al primo giorno di vendita, sono stati venduti o "confermati" (visto che parliamo di abbonati della scorsa stagione) una cifra 10 volte tanto quelli del 2016/2017.
> In soldoni, se un anno fa 300 persone bloccarono l'abbonamento, quest'anno sono state 3000 già dal primo giorno. Non mi sembra cinese



Probabilmente hai ragione tu, ma ti sembra un articolo scritto in italiano quella roba lì?


----------



## de sica (18 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione tu, ma ti sembra un articolo scritto in italiano quella roba lì?



ah beh certo, questi della gazza pare li abbiano scovati alle scuole medie


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

Io dico solo che se arriva il Gallo prevedo la ressa a casa Milan per la presentazione e San Siro diventerà l'inferno per gli avversari..


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Luglio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Comunque non supereremo i 40k abbonati.



Con Belotti si..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Anche io comprerò quella di Belotti e di Jack per me e mio padre.
> stando a Roma non posso abbonarmi ma lo farei volentieri



Vieni con me alla presentazione del gallo se lo prendiamo


----------



## Konrad (18 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi mi sembrate di coccio
> Che ci vuole a capire che rispetto all'anno scorso, al primo giorno di vendita, sono stati venduti o "confermati" (visto che parliamo di abbonati della scorsa stagione) una cifra 10 volte tanto quelli del 2016/2017.
> In soldoni, se un anno fa 300 persone bloccarono l'abbonamento, quest'anno sono state 3000 già dal primo giorno. Non mi sembra cinese



Io l'articolo l'ho letto e non mi è parso in cirillico o idioma simile. 
Certo era un'articolo pomposo e basato sull'aria fritta e sull'unico dato reale disponibile: il n. di sottoscrizioni in prelazione degli abbonamenti (per i vecchi abbonati) il primo giorno di apertura della campagna è stato 10 volte superiore allo stesso nello scorso anno.
Sicuramente poco attendibile ma comunque indicativo di un ritrovato clima di vicinanza al Milan. La società ha assistito a un'erosione dello zoccolo duro di abbonati pauroso nell'ultimo decennio...ecco una prima prova dell'inversione della tendenza. Poi da qui a dire quanti saranno gli abbonati finali...si avvicina a un gioco di prestigio. Determinanti saranno le prime giornate di sottoscrizione libera.


----------



## Jino (18 Luglio 2017)

40000 è dura, significherebbe esser la squadra con più abbonati in Italia.


----------

